# replacement carpets



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

Just layed in a "TrimParts" carpet into my 68 restoration and I'm ready to return it. I layed down the rear section first just to see how it fits and could tell even before I installed it that it was not formed enough especially at the rear part of the hump where the floor comes up to the seat.The result is a bunched up wrinkled mess and yes I took it out of the box a day early to let the folded shipping wrinkles out of it. Other areas are not much better including the front section also the loop looks like schit its too large and loose looking going in all different directions. The carpet that I removed was aftermarket from a very old restoration and fit beautiful it even had darts sewed in to shape it to form it around the hump where it goes up the rear seat area and the firewall and the loop was tighter, unfortunately no manufacturers tag on it. Can anyone recommend a quality carpet manufacturer... thanks.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

These guys : ACC: your authority for custom automotive carpet, floor mats, and more

No affiliation, just a satisfied customer.

Used their carpet in my off-frame rotisserie restoration of my 66 GTO.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Whatever Legendary Auto Interiors sells. If your main concern is quality, they are the only source in my opinion.

Bear


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

ACC is the way to go, most venders sell it. Few problems do exist with it, though. One is if it's black and the car sets on the driveway a lot,, don't expect the black to hold up for year after year, as it will develop a slight purplish hue to it. Ive never had good luck with installing the off brand molded carpets like Trim Parts or Hugger Performance (D & R in Chicago area), and insist on ACC.

Another problem that comes up... if you're installing carpet in a stock floorpan race car or something very close, and the vehicle isn't running carpet underlayment, the molded carpet may set down in the stamped floor wells so far that the front carpet after being layed in, will not reach at the kick panel to alum door jamb molding area. That isnt ACC's fault. if this is the case, it's time to install some form of sound deadener. I usually install at least 2/3 of the repro front tar based floor insulation. Around the trans tunnel/ gas pedal clutch/ brake pedal area is the most important, as that area will radiate heat from the downpipe coming off the exhaust manifolds. Running headers, you'll prob want to investigate dynamat or similar and cheaper stick on an acoustic/ heat resistant material from home improvement stores. Personally am not a fan of going crazy with the dynamat style products, as it adds weight, and ive pulled a lot of factory accoustic insulation out of performance built Pontiacs. That said, it's all up to what floats your boat. About 15 years ago, had a customer I ended up buying three late '60's Pontiac part/ project cars off of. Instead of buying or trading for a $100 box of correct fitted ACC carpet off of me, he spent $125 on having a buddy at a local boat shop install cut and glued green AstroTurf carpet in the floors of his '68 Firebird. The kid at the boat shop used contact cement to glue the pieces of AstroTurf carpet down, and boy was it a beauty, straight out of the mid '70's! probably actually helped keep the floor together as the floor pans had their share of pin holes and pencil sized holes.


----------

